# GPU-Z and new GTX 560 (non-Ti)



## mallo (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I apologize for my bad English ...
I recently purchased the new ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 (​​non-Ti) and wanted to know why I do not see some technical info in gpu-z (texture fillrate, support directx, etc. ..) from version 0.5.2 in fact, the GeForce GTX 560 is supported.
here is a screen and sorry for the ignorance :


----------



## Otakuyo (Aug 30, 2011)

I also own a Zotac GTX 560 non-Ti. I'm pretty sure GPUz doesn't show the remaining info cause it's a brand new card, it's merely a software issue so don't worry.

btw, I'm seeing some custom numbers on that screen, would like to share some impressions, I'll pm you my yahoo.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 30, 2011)

have you tried with 0.5.4 ?


----------

